# Quick and Easy Homemade BBQ Sauce



## wolverine301 (Dec 21, 2005)

I have always loved this recipe. My mom has been using this since I was a kid. It is sweet and simple and tastes great when carmelized on ribs and chicken.

3/4 cup Heinz Ketchup
1/4 cup Brown Sugar
1 Tbsp. Apple Cider or Red Wine Vinegar (Wine Vinegar makes a slightly sweeter sauce)
1 Tsp. Chili Powder

Combine Sugar, Vinegar, and Chili Powder in a bowl...mix until sugar is melted and combined without lumps. Add ketchup and mix until combined.

Done! Thats it, and its great...quick and easy...enjoy.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Sounds really good. I've had a BBQ recipe that is just about the same, except without the wine vinegar, and substitute that with Grape Jelly.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

Very similar to mine but I use a lot more vinegar and a splash of 
whatever bourbon or whiskey is handy.


----------

